#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  sdig pa =

## Го Син

1) грех, 
2) загрязнение (но в чем отличие от sgrib pa?), 
3) препятствие-неблагодеяние, 
4) проступок
5) то загрязнение, то проступок
6) свой вариант

Просьба к тем, кто выбирает "свой вариант", привести этот вариант в комментарии в теме

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Почему вместо «неблагодеяние» не говорить «злодеяние», так короче, по-моему. И вообще «неблагой» ощущается как специфическое буддологическое линго, нежели как русское слово.

----------

Vladiimir (26.03.2013), Германн (26.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Выражение mi dge ba bcu - "десять недобродетелей или неблагих" не говорит прямо о злодеянии, то есть несколько мягко говорится о неблагих деяниях. О пяти злодеяниях неотложного возмездия у тибетцев говорится как mtsham med pa lnga - пять беспромежуточных, где имеется в виду, что совершивший их без промежутка-бардо сразу попадает в ад. Тоже нет прямого значения как злодеяния. Монголы переводят десять неблагих как Арбан хара нугэл - 10 черных грехов. Черный здесь имеет значение чего-то очень плохого. Немного построже получается.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выражение mi dge ba bcu - "десять недобродетелей или неблагих" не говорит прямо о злодеянии, то есть несколько мягко говорится о неблагих деяниях. О пяти злодеяниях неотложного возмездия у тибетцев говорится как mtsham med pa lnga - пять беспромежуточных, где имеется в виду, что совершивший их без промежутка-бардо сразу попадает в ад. Тоже нет прямого значения как злодеяния. Монголы переводят десять неблагих как Арбан хара нугэл - 10 черных грехов. Черный здесь имеет значение чего-то очень плохого. Немного построже получается.


Доржик. Тут подбор вариантов для другого слова, а не для мигева

----------

Ашвария (26.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все грехи дигпа собираются в общем в десять неблагих мигева

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все грехи дигпа собираются в общем в десять неблагих мигева


См. название темы. И смотри о чем ты пишешь. Обсуждается, насколько понимаю, не то - что и куда включается. А термин.

----------


## Кунсанг

sdig pa и мигева это одно и то же по сути. Я говорю о том, что тибетцы прямо не говорят о злодеянии. Говорят препятствие и неблагое о грехе.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> sdig pa и мигева это одно и то же по сути. Я говорю о том, что тибетцы прямо не говорят о злодеянии. Говорят препятствие и неблагое о грехе.


Доржик. Включи мозг. О чём тема? И о чем пишешь ты?
А я пожалуй отпишусь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Включи мозг. О чём тема? И о чем пишешь ты?
> А я пожалуй отпишусь.


См 2 пост.

----------


## Aion

Моя версия - препятствие.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Моя версия - препятствие.


Это не препятствия.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Это не препятствия.


Да я уже понял...  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему вместо «неблагодеяние» не говорить «злодеяние», так короче, по-моему. И вообще «неблагой» ощущается как специфическое буддологическое линго, нежели как русское слово.


"Короче", по мне, это слабый аргумент, если стоит задача наиболее точной передачи смысла, а не экономии места. : )
Что до "неблагого", так оно, в отличие от "злого", не содержит коннотаций с сугубо человеческим и в известной мере эмоциональным понятием "зло", т.е., более, на мой взгляд/слух, объективированно.

На полях: есть наиболее "прохладный" : ) вариант при переводе, положим, _акусала/акушала_: "неумелое".

А для слова, переводимого как "грех", есть менее конфессионально окрашенный вариант: "преступление", звучащий более весомо, чем "проступок".

По сути же, всё, как обычно, должно бы строго определяться контекстом, но по факту обусловливается ещё и вкусом и васанами переводчика, которые -- при переводческом стаже лет в пять-десять -- исправлению практически не поддаются. %)

----------

Марина В (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

sdig pa. Вообще-то этот термин, наряду с умственной скверной -- злодеянием -- проступком -- загрязнением, так же переводится как "инсульт". У тибетцев считается,что инсульт -- это следствие загрязнения тела и ума. Вот и думайте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть наиболее "прохладный" : ) вариант при переводе, положим, акусала/акушала: "неумелое".


Ага, убийство, например. Неумелый такой паступок, панимаишь ))))

----------


## Нико

> Ага, убийство, например. Неумелый такой паступок, панимаишь ))))


"Неискусный". ) Всё равно опрос склоняется в сторону "греха". )

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> 1) грех, 
> 2) загрязнение (но в чем отличие от sgrib pa?), 
> 3) препятствие-неблагодеяние, 
> 4) проступок
> 5) то загрязнение, то проступок
> 6) свой вариант
> 
> Просьба к тем, кто выбирает "свой вариант", привести этот вариант в комментарии в теме (в частности, Йонтен Цо)


в частности  :Smilie:  еще могу предложить
злодеяние
преступление
недобродетельные действия

можно тоже сделать голосовалку  :Wink: 
и отмечу, что для загрязнений  и завес разного рода есть слова sgrib pa , dri ma  и тд.,

sgrib pa - затемнение, завеса, например когда что-либо заслоняет свет, деревья в лесу или стены закрывают свет, занавеска на окне и т.п. глагол активный переходный - затемнять, затмевать, закрывать

----------


## Нико

> но по факту обусловливается ещё и вкусом и васанами переводчика, которые -- при переводческом стаже лет в пять-десять -- исправлению практически не поддаются. %)


Поддаются. Век живи -- век учись. )

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> sdig pa. Вообще-то этот термин, наряду с умственной скверной -- злодеянием -- проступком -- загрязнением, так же переводится как "инсульт". У тибетцев считается,что инсульт -- это следствие загрязнения тела и ума. Вот и думайте.


инсульт  
grib  которая еще "завеса" "тень" "затемнение"
или  gza' 'phog pa  - провокация "духов За (планет)"

----------

Нико (27.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

> в частности  еще могу предложить
> злодеяние
> преступление
> недобродетельные действия
> 
> можно тоже сделать голосовалку 
> и отмечу, что для загрязнений  и завес разного рода есть слова sgribs pa , dri ma  и тд.,


Спасибо!

Насчет загрязнений согласен.

К сожалению, не получается редактировать изначальный опрос - чтобы добавить доп. варианты
Но можно сделать новый)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага, убийство, например. Неумелый такой паступок, панимаишь ))))


Если бесстрастно, то -- да: убийство чувствующего существа именно неумелый поступок.
А слово "преступление" и то, что уже в который раз -- про контекст, попали на слепое пятно или канули в силу умелого такого, панимаешь, чтения поста? : )

----------

Марина В (28.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> инсульт  
> grib  которая еще "завеса" "тень" "затемнение"
> или  gza' 'phog pa  - провокация "духов За (планет)"


Да, да, именно это! у меня сейчас последний случай с маленькой девочкой. Именно такой диагноз и был сказан.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поддаются. Век живи -- век учись. )


Это -- "слоган", а где его воплощения, если говорить о тех, кто уже опубликовал в твёрдом виде : ) не одну книгу переводов?

----------


## Нико

> Это -- "слоган", а где его воплощения, если говорить о тех, кто уже опубликовал в твёрдом виде : ) не одну книгу переводов?


Ну, прочитайте все переведённые мною книги. Почувствуете разницу. Хотя вряд ли удастся и захочется прочесть. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, прочитайте все переведённые мною книги. Почувствуете разницу. Хотя вряд ли удастся и захочется прочесть. )


Как и заподозрил, Нико -- исключительно о себе... : )
Читать, конечно, не буду, но не по причине пренебрежения к труду Майи, а просто ничего, за малыми исключениями, не читаю, кроме относящегося к исполняемому сейчас переводу.
Но можно сделать проще для всех, кроме, м.б., Нико... : )
Если помните, укажите, какие термины и как переводили в разное время?

----------


## Нико

> Как и заподозрил, Нико -- исключительно о себе... : )
> Читать, конечно, не буду, но не по причине пренебрежения к труду Майи, а просто ничего, за малыми исключениями, не читаю, кроме относящегося к исполняемому сейчас переводу.
> Но можно сделать проще для всех, кроме, м.б., Нико... : )
> Если помните, укажите, какие термины и как переводили в разное время?


Ну так Юй Кан же ответил на сообщение Нико. Как тут не заподозрить? Я уже и не припомню всех книг, кои переводила. И всех нюансов. Помню точно только что, что модифицировала перевод терминов. И продолжаю это делать. Правда, понятие "грех" пока не решаюсь ввести в лексикон... Как-то рука не поднимается. Пока...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так Юй Кан же ответил на сообщение Нико. Как тут не заподозрить?


Но сам-то Юй Кан -- до предложения ему много чего прочесть : ) -- говорил вообще, а не лично о ком-то...
А если Нико -- исключение, то её из такого "вообще" вычёркиваем вообще, без уточнения фактофф. : )

----------


## Нико

> Но сам-то Юй Кан -- до предложения ему много чего прочесть : ) -- говорил вообще, а не лично о ком-то...
> А если Нико -- исключение, то её из такого "вообще" вычёркиваем вообще, без уточнения фактофф. : )


Ясный пень, что вычёркиваем. Остальные пусть "отмаливают свои грехи" перед Юй Каном.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ясный пень, что вычёркиваем. Остальные пусть "отмаливают свои грехи" перед Юй Каном.


Ну вот, получил ясным пнём вместо простой спасибы за сострадательный экслюзифф... : ))

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, получил ясным пнём вместо простой спасибы за сострадательный экслюзифф... : ))


Юй Кан, во-первых, "ясным пнём" пока ещё никого не пинала. "Ясным светом пнуть" -- более благородное дело, но не могу. Спасибо за "сострадательный эксклюзифф" на всякий случай. )))

----------

Юй Кан (28.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

> Ну, прочитайте все переведённые мною книги. Почувствуете разницу. Хотя вряд ли удастся и захочется прочесть. )


Это какие, подскажите, пожалуйста?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бесстрастно, то -- да: убийство чувствующего существа именно неумелый поступок.


Если бесстрастно, то как раз умелый )))

----------

Нико (28.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Голосование можно продолжить в новой теме с дополненным списком вариантов

----------

